# Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?



## SebastianB-Photo (17. April 2014)

*Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Hey Leute! 
Ich bin gerade dabei mir Ideen für ein Android-Spiel zu überlegen, dass ich im Laufe des Jahres programmieren möchte.
Meine Erwartung an diesen Thread ist folgende:
Ich will ein Spiel machen, dass mir und euch bzw. vielen anderen auch gefällt, darum denke ich wir sollten in diesem Thread folgende 5 Fragen  klären:

1. Welche Spiele hast du auf deinem Smartphone?

2. Welche davon spielst du aktuell? Und wieso?

3. Was wünschst du dir von einem Casual-Smartphone-Spiel?

4. Was nervt dich am meisten bei diesen Spielen?

5. Free-To-Play (mit Mikrotransaktionen) oder lieber ein Mal 0,89€ (und dafür keine Mikrotransaktionen)?

Ich freue mich schon mal tierisch über eure Beiträge! Wir könnten da echt mal was tolles auf die Beine stellen!


----------



## Pillax (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

snake


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Ich spiele zwar keine Handyspiele aber ich denke die einfachen und simplen Ideen (so wie Snake, das mein Vorposter vorgeschlagen hat oder auch so etwas wie Flappy Bird) sind meist die erfolgreichsten. Persönlich würde ich eine Einmalzahlung statt Micro Payment bevorzugen.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Snake!


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Snake ist eigentlich eine tolle Idee, aber das gibt es schon zu genüge 
Man müsste die Idee einfach nur neu verpacken, und etwas anders machen. Ich finde, Snake am Touch-Display etwas fade. ^^


----------



## debalz (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Hill climb racing


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Keines.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Hay Day , macht im Unterricht schon Spaß.
Mach sowas , lass es 50ct-1Euro kosten aber nicht mit "warte 3Std. bis der Bau beendet ist" 
Das währe der knaller


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

1. Welche Spiele hast du auf deinem Smartphone?
*Keine Ahnung nie nachgesehen*
2. Welche davon spielst du aktuell? Und wieso?
*Keines da ich selten zu Langeweile neige*
3. Was wünschst du dir von einem Casual-Smartphone-Spiel?
*Ist mir Schnuppe*
4. Was nervt dich am meisten bei diesen Spielen?
*Kleiner Bildschirm, mäßige Grafik und besch.. Steuerung ( was ich so bisher gesehen hatte )*
5. Free-To-Play (mit Mikrotransaktionen) oder lieber ein Mal 0,89€ (und dafür keine Mikrotransaktionen)?
*Entweder Gratis oder es ist umsonst*


----------



## X2theZ (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Hay Day , macht im Unterricht schon Spaß.
> ...
> währe
> ...



merkt man, dass es im unterricht spaß macht... 

@TE
1. Welche Spiele hast du auf deinem Smartphone?
quiz-duell
2. Welche davon spielst du aktuell? Und wieso?
quiz-duell - weils zur zeit das einzige ist, was micht länger "motiviert" ^^
3. Was wünschst du dir von einem Casual-Smartphone-Spiel?
mehr spiele, die man gegeneinander oder miteinander spielen kann
4. Was nervt dich am meisten bei diesen Spielen?
hmmm - an quiz-duell jetzt eigentlich nix - aber an spielen generell, dass es alles entweder ideenlos ist, oder eine reine geld-macherei
5. Free-To-Play (mit Mikrotransaktionen) oder lieber ein Mal 0,89€ (und dafür keine Mikrotransaktionen)?
auf keinen fall free2play. weil das geht meistens einher mit pay2win.
dann lieber eine kleine einmalzahlung, wenn es das spiel meiner meinung nach wirklich wert ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. April 2014)

Snake aber gegen einander also auf einem Screen bis zu 4 Spieler oder per Bluetooth.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Danke @SpeCnaZ! Das finde ich eine ziemlich gute Idee, gefällt mir!


----------



## N00bler (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Etwas total "Sinnloses" wie CookieClicker fänd ich super.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. April 2014)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Danke @SpeCnaZ! Das finde ich eine ziemlich gute Idee, gefällt mir!



20% des Gewinnes für mich 

@Noob du auch ?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Snake aber gegen einander also auf einem Screen bis zu 4 Spieler oder per Bluetooth.


 
Gibbet aber schon. Läuft bereits bei mir seit einiger Zeit auf nem iPad mini.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Welches Spiel ich auf meinem Smartphone zocken würde, wenn ich denn eins hätte (ich brauch keines )? Novoludo, aber hauptsächlich deshalb, weil ein Freund von mir das Spiel programmiert hat. Ich denke nicht, dass ich sonst viel an einem Smartphone zocken würde, ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Noob-boost (17. April 2014)

1. Welche Spiele hast du auf deinem Smartphone?
Flappy Bird, Clash of Clans, Quizduell, Subway Surfer

2. Welche davon spielst du aktuell? Und wieso?
Flappy Bird und Clash of Clans. Flappy Bird, weil es schnell lädt (das ist mein Ernst) und CoC meiner Freunde wegen, mit welchen ich in einem Clan bin.

3. Was wünschst du dir von einem Casual-Smartphone-Spiel?
Dass es, obwohl es mich nur kurz unterhalten soll, ein kleines bisschen abwechselnd ist und es länger motiviert.

4. Was nervt dich am meisten bei diesen Spielen?
Die Werbung, die kaum vorhandene Motivatiob und Abwechslung und die Ladezeiten.

5. Free-To-Play (mit Mikrotransaktionen) oder lieber ein Mal 0,89€ (und dafür keine Mikrotransaktionen)?
Ein Mal 89ct.

MfG Noob-boost


----------



## X2theZ (17. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*



X2theZ schrieb:


> 3. Was wünschst du dir von einem Casual-Smartphone-Spiel?
> mehr spiele, die man gegeneinander oder miteinander spielen kann


 
jetzt ist mir die passende antwort eingefallen und ergänze daher meine:
ich wünsche mir ein empire four kingdoms OHNE rubine! 
der bullshit zerstört das gameplay komplett und macht es langfristig komplett sinnlos zu spielen, wenn man nicht kohle investiert. da wird man von den zahlenden spielern IMMER überrannt. lächerlich sowas


----------



## BlackNeo (17. April 2014)

Ich spiele auf dem Smartphone aktuell God of Light, weil es ein nettes Intro hat und das Rätseln Spaß macht, Run, weil es fordernd ist und weil ich besser als mein Kumpel sein will  und Zenonia 3.

Ich will ein so geiles RPG mit der Story wie Zenonia, aber lieber zahl ich 5€ dafür, als später ewig grinden zu müssen um weiter zu kommen (was mich an Zenonia 3 genervt hat und was ich an Run blöd finde). Und ich hätte gerne ne Story die mich auch ca. 10 Stunden beschäftigt.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (18. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Danke nochmals für eure tolle Beteiligung! 



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 20% des Gewinnes für mich
> 
> @Noob du auch ?


 

Na, da schauen wir noch - ob es überhaupt einen "Gewinn" gibt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. April 2014)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für eure tolle Beteiligung!
> 
> Na, da schauen wir noch - ob es überhaupt einen "Gewinn" gibt



Haha  ich würde das aber mit Werbung machen und nicht mit bezahl 1€ oder so. Da die meisten Zocker Schüler sind und kein Bock haben 1€ auszugeben da spiele die lieber mit Werbung 

Falls du willst dass ich meine Idee genauer erkläre schreib mir ne Nachricht


----------



## Noob-boost (18. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Haha  ich würde das aber mit Werbung machen und nicht mit bezahl 1€ oder so. Da die meisten Zocker Schüler sind und kein Bock haben 1€ auszugeben da spiele die lieber mit Werbung
> 
> Falls du willst dass ich meine Idee genauer erkläre schreib mir ne Nachricht



Das ist meiner Meinung nach leider einer der größten Spaßkiller.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (25. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Also danke für die Beteiligung - leider ist das ganze Thema momentan etwas ins Stocken geraten - hat denn sonst niemand Wünsche?


----------



## Arvanor (25. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

Ich spiele Plague Inc oder mal nen Flipper, was man halt so zwischen durch mal machen kann. Ich zahle lieber mal einen einmaligen Betrag als diese ständigen Inappteile.


----------



## Lexx (25. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*



SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Also danke für die Beteiligung - leider ist das ganze Thema momentan etwas ins Stocken geraten - hat denn sonst niemand Wünsche?


Doch, dass Menschen sich wieder mehr für andere Menschen und ihre Umwelt,ihren 
Geh- oder Fahrweg interessieren und beschäftigen, und nicht jede freie "unbeschäftigte" 
Pikosekunde auf irgendeinen Trottelspiel oder sonstige Idiotenapp glotzen..


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*

1. Welche Spiele hast du auf deinem Smartphone?
*2048, die Simpsons: Springfield*
2. Welche davon spielst du aktuell? Und wieso?
*   Beide. Eins als Aufbau, das andre 4 fun und für zwischendurch.*
3. Was wünschst du dir von einem Casual-Smartphone-Spiel?
*Schwere Frage, keine Ahnung.*
4. Was nervt dich am meisten bei diesen Spielen?
* Werbung, der Zwang irgendwas zu kaufen, oder wenn mir das Prinzip einfach nicht gefällt (nicht beschreibbar xD)*
5. Free-To-Play (mit Mikrotransaktionen) oder lieber ein Mal 0,89€ (und dafür keine Mikrotransaktionen)?
*Kostenlos. Was sind Mikrotransaktionen? xD*

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. April 2014)

*AW: Welches Handyspiel würdet IHR spielen?*



marvinj schrieb:


> Was sind Mikrotransaktionen? xD[/B]


 
Haus ist in 24h fertig gestellt , ausser sie zahlen 0,79ct bzw. 183 Diamanten um das Haus fertig zu stellen.

Lieber einmal zahlen & nicht so ein Dreck haben als so Diamanten usw. zu kaufen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Nimm mein Vorschlag mit Snake Multiplayer auf einem Handy mit Werbung(kostenlos) oder ohne(für 1€ oder so).


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Nimm mein Vorschlag mit Snake Multiplayer auf einem Handy mit Werbung(kostenlos) oder ohne(für 1€ oder so).



Gibt es wie gesagt aber schon. Würde da die Erfolgschancen daher gering einschätzen


----------

